# Best flounder gigging memory of 2013?



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I'll let y'all figure this one out. This was mine. What's yours?


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

That is so awesome.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Bobby, was that the suicide ducks ?


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Correct.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You went out a few hours before sunrise and got the Flounder. Then you stopped in Big Lagoon and killed a few ducks.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Bobby, it would've been awesome to have a video of those ducks hitting the boat and especially the one that about knocked Ron out.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

just doing it for the first time ever....can't wait to try again


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

flounderslayerman said:


> Bobby, it would've been awesome to have a video of those ducks hitting the boat and especially the one that about knocked Ron out.


I seen the video of the carnage in the aftermath. It was quite funny. I've ran through schools of mullet before but never ducks.


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

Mine was tracking a 24" fish for 2 days and finally finding it! Best one to date by far. I hope this year is better than last though, only 2 fish the entire year. The weather really sucked here in NC and I didn't have the time to go like I wished.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Dang Bobby, I had no idea it was that serious.I thought a duck or two, but that was a full blown duck storm. I'm still chuckling at what must have gone through Ron's mind besides the duck.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

bamafan611 said:


> Dang Bobby, I had no idea it was that serious.I thought a duck or two, but that was a full blown duck storm. I'm still chuckling at what must have gone through Ron's mind besides the duck.


Maybe Ron will chime in with his side of the story.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

So your telling us u gigged the ducks? :whistling:


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

How about sharing the story for those of us who weren't around when it happened?


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I have to say that was my most memorable trip. Had all kinds of stuff happen, from drunk folks, naked folks, crazy folks, you can imagine. Surely the most memorable. All good, Except the one that got me in the face. Seen a lot of stuff, never anything like this. Five prongs has seen video of aftermath. terrible.. just terrible.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Never heard the Drunk and Naked part
Sure hope it wasn't one of the crew LOL


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Rickpcfl said:


> How about sharing the story for those of us who weren't around when it happened?


Those ducks commited suicide by running into a moving boat including one direct hit to Rons face. Ouch !!!! All in the dark.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Mark the aluminum plates I cut for you are still riding around in my truck.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

flounderslayerman said:


> Mark the aluminum plates I cut for you are still riding around in my truck.


Just getting back on the trailer project, will
get up with you


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I plead the fifth!!!! And those ducks were merely napping with ZERO holes in them!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

I went with my wife's uncle once...he was showing me how fast his boat would go. We ran through a flock of coots doing 60+...glad I was laying down. Bow seat took a couple out I think


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Flounder 9.75: there was no nakedness or drinking on this trip, I promise. Those are two factors I have seen on trips before. I tend to go out gigging a bit more than the average guy on here, and see a lot of freaky stuff. I could keep you laughing for a couple hours for sure. On another note, ask Bobby about Buckfest 2014. That's a good un.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I thought these were coots until we started finding the bodies!!!


----------

